# Parent Group Upset Over Wii Gun Controller



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Some games for the Wii may not be so family-friendly after all: they require a gun-shaped controller to be played. This is getting parent groups extremely upset. Parent groups claim that this is a "bone-headed idea". Some extremists claim that the Wii gun controller will train kids to aim and shoot, which, according to them, will make them become killers and psychopaths. One "very concerned grandparent" even went as far to proclaim that an application to the NRA should be included with every gun-shaped controller. 

A quick glance at the controller, which you can buy here, hardly makes it seem all that bad.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 14, 2007)

OMFG! IT'S GOT A GUN!


people, lighten the fuck up. seriously, arcade games like area 51 and time crisis have had gun shaped controllers for years and yet you never hear about them.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2007)

Great, just what we needed, more groups to blame video games for potential violence. Nothing like passing the buck for your own shoddy parenting I say. /sarcasm


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 14, 2007)

i can see their point since some members of society lack self responsibility and blame their actions on everyone else to enable them to claim compensation. Forget the fact that real guns are available to purchase lets just blame games again.


----------



## xylomn (Sep 14, 2007)

omg i am sick an tired now of people trying to shift blame for all the worlds ills to video games.

Gun shaped controllers are nothing new.

Its stupid that parents nowadays think that its up to companies and the government to bring up their kids and teach them right from wrong.  Take some bloody responsibility for f**k sake, I bet over in the US anyways nearly all the parents who complain will own real guns themselves.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Some extremists claim that the Wii gun controller will train kids to aim and shoot,



This is good. I would not want my child shooting and missing. 



> which, according to them, will make them become killers and psychopaths.



BWAHAHAHahahahahah ... this is where rational thought left the discussion.



> One "very concerned grandparent" even went as far to proclaim that an application to the NRA should be included with every gun-shaped controller.



That's not a bad idea either. The NRA does a fine job of making sure our right to own guns is not trampled on and taken away.


----------



## Bob The Fish (Sep 14, 2007)

OW OWOW OW OW my brain omg why???


----------



## HAL7000 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is ridiculous, for hundreds of years we have been giving our kids toy guns, if this was the case we should have an extensive world wide epidemic of sociopaths running around shooting everyone, and we do not.

What we clearly have here are psychopathic complainers that failed as parents themselves or are those hidden killers waiting in the dark to kill maim or torture. They are the ones that would also complain that the Kool-Aid jug character is a molester. Bottom line, they are clearly deprived individuals that need extensive testing and need to be locked away in an institution for behavioral observations themselves. 

Toy guns, video games or any other innocent items are easier to blame rather than the parent or the individual for being just plain f**ded up. IMHO


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Parent groups claim that this is a "bone-headed idea". Some extremists claim that the Wii gun controller will train kids to aim and shoot, which, according to them, will make them become killers and psychopaths. One "very concerned grandparent" even went as far to proclaim that an application to the NRA should be included with every gun-shaped controller.



Fucking idiots.  If they taught thier kids how to respect and use a firearm correctly, perhaps the world would be a safer place.  I was on a shooting range firing a .22 rifle at the age of 8.  Hunting squirrels with a shotgun at 10.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 14, 2007)

WAIT.  It is resonable to RETHINK and possibly implement some sort of appropriate policy over "guns", whether deadly, "non-deadly", or mock, ie. toy guns.

Killing people is illegal.

So is raping children.

Should we allow a Wii remote plastic controller penis for the simulation of child rape?

And then using the gun controller to shoot them, in a kindergarten spree?


/// THIS IS JUST AN EXTREME EXAMPLE TO MAKE A POINT.

I personally love FPSers. But at the same time I think it is correct to implement some kind of policy over controllers in the same way as there is a policy (and legislation) of movie and game ratings.

I dont have the answer. But someone needs to be "responsible" for the issue.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 14, 2007)

HAL7000 said:


> Toy guns, video games or any other innocent items are easier to blame rather than the parent or the individual for being just plain f**ded up. IMHO



AMEN


----------



## newbielives (Sep 14, 2007)

I plan to train to become a psychopath using this gun controller.  This will teach me the reflexes, skills, and concentration needed to hone my aim and shoot technique to master assasin level.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2007)

For fuck sake. Theres nothing wrong with that controller. God knows what they think of a lightgun, omgzors! a lightgun has a trigger and is a proper shape for a gun! Big fucking deal, all those "parent groups" need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Sep 14, 2007)

I see a tremendous relation between the decreasing amount of "hobbies for the elder" and the increasing amount of "complaining about every f***ing nonsense"

We should maybe ban knifes from dinner, since you could learn how to stab... hail to the spoon!


----------



## Snipe343 (Sep 14, 2007)

its also for the wii no super viloance games even come out for the wii


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

Sad sad people..

It's a controller. That's it.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow ... they are not going to like the Wii controller I'm working on ...


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL @ Kreij 

http://www.ericmannadistributing.com/political.html

This is an extract of a National Public Radio (NPR) interview between a female reporter and U.S. Marine Corps General Reinwald regarding the General’s sponsorship of a Boy Scout Troop at his Marine base. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: So, General Reinwald, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base? 

GENERAL REINWALD: We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery, and shooting. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it? 

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children? 

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: But you're equipping them to become violent killers. 

GENERAL REINWALD: Well, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you? 

The radio went silent and the interview ended.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 14, 2007)

you know, my kid is in cadets, and so were alot of people i know.  they would put a .45 in your hand and tell you that if you couldn't lift it high enough to hit the target you should at least hit a bug on the ground.  now, while i have had to defend myself on a few occaisions in the military, so i don't count, my friends have nothing to do with the military and are definetly not psychopaths.  if you gave them half an hour to get re-aquainted with the weapon,  they could probably hit bulleyes for an hour


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 14, 2007)

Did these parents forget DUCK HUNT for SNES in the 80's? Its the same damn thing they played when they were kids!

I mean WTF, no kids went on shooting rampages in the 80's, that didn't start happening til the late 90's...

I agree with most of the posts here - Parents are just looking to pass the blame for their PISS POOR parenting skills.

At the most, violent games (and guns) de-sensitizes kids to the violence should it happen IRL. I think this is a good thing, my boy won't be afraid to keep fighting off the hordes trying to take over the world (aka Ben Clarke )

BTW - My 4 year old plays BF2. Is he going to be a physco? I doubt it. He already knows half of the hunter safety course


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't most kids have toy guns that look more realistic than this that they run around shooting at each other?  Pretty sure they have, nearly as long as guns have been around.  I know I did.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2007)

Same here Thermo, simple thought I always lived by ...

If you dont want your kids to have it then dont buy it! Simple and yet so effective.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2007)

More adult games is just what Wii needs.. I'm not a fan of blood and violence, which I find disturbing if it's too much, but "adult" can mean so much more. Remember the f***-word in The Longest Journey?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2007)

UPDATE !!

TPU News (tm) correspondant Zekrahminator talked with Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata
about the concerns that Grandparents have with the new Wii controller.
Mr. Iwata was quoted as saying,

"Are you fleakin' kidding me ?  Terr Glandma to get a rife."


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2007)

Kreij said:


> BWAHAHAHahahahahah ... this is where rational thought left the discussion.



this is around the part where i start becoming a murderer since i had duck hunt on my SNES...


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with the Grandparent.  I was a good wholesome kid until I played duck hunt on my friend's NES.  Turned out it was a "Gateway Toy" and I quickly moved on to ever more violent objects.  Next, was a rubber band gun, then a BB gun, and finally the big time a .22 caliber pistol.  My world of fun and violence came crashing down around me when I suddenly realized all this had made me a psychopath, and I went on a murderous rampage because that was what  my toys told me to do.  So, as I speak to you from prison, I want to remind you "Friends don't let friends play with objects that, may or may not, have a loose connection to violence".


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 14, 2007)

*so, if toy guns and video games make boys into killers*

what do baby dolls do to girls? make them into whores? that's absurd right. just some thing to think about.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

General Reinwald is the man!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 14, 2007)

It all started with pong. Someone told me the ball was an annoying american brat, and I was totally hooked.   Today, I view modern games with the same concept, only the graphics just got better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2007)

if it was dildo shaped,would they be saying the kids are gonna grow up as sexual deviants?

what a crock,its guns that kill not toys.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> what a crock,its guns people that kill not toys.




There fixed it.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2007)

Casheti said:


> General Reinwald is the man!



As great as that interview sounds, it is pure fiction.

http://www.snopes.com/military/reinwald.asp


----------



## a111087 (Sep 14, 2007)

A really good video about violence, saying that today is the most peaceful time (relatively)
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/163


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> if it was dildo shaped,would they be saying the kids are gonna grow up as sexual deviants?



I don't know but I'd buy one.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 14, 2007)

Dont have time to read all 400 replies, but it basically boils down to someone has to have something to bitch and complain about, because thats all their lives are about. It is so sad, really.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

Kreij said:


> As great as that interview sounds, it is pure fiction.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/military/reinwald.asp



That's a shame, because it makes a good point.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 14, 2007)

you know what?  parenting classes should be mandatory.  if your wife gives birth, the couple should not be allowed to leave the hospital untill they take a class, and a refresher every three years.  so should military service { even weekend reserves}.  that would mean that two generations from, now, these people won't understand their grandparent's arguements


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2007)

I feel bad for the poor parents group.  Thier children are going to grow up and probablly murder them due to thier lack of knowledge of guns.  Mabye.  I was raised with guns all over the place for hunting, sport, etc..  We should all be armed.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 14, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> you know what?  parenting classes should be mandatory.  if your wife gives birth, the couple should not be allowed to leave the hospital untill they take a class, and a refresher every three years.  so should military service { even weekend reserves}.  that would mean that two generations from, now, these people won't understand their grandparent's arguements



Who's going to pay for that?  The taxpayers?  Not everyone can afford to take courses.  I don't want to have to pay for others.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Who's going to pay for that?  The taxpayers?  Not everyone can afford to take courses.  I don't want to have to pay for others.



I completely agree with you Thermo., as someone who lives in the States, I feel It's up to the individual to, well basically "survive".  The reason this country came to be was because of taxation.  People who live in a free society need to f'ing realize that it's not up to thier government to take care of them.  I think the more people that realize that will get off of thier fat Oprah watching asses and do something to make thier lives better.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 14, 2007)

riiiiight.... and allowing kids in the USA to handle real guns wont do this?

this is so stupid, really. what about toy guns in shops with an aim on it? wont THAT help them aim a gun? for gods sake, its not the right weight, gives zero recoil.. and they think it will help them to use a real gun... lol


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Did these parents forget DUCK HUNT for SNES in the 80's? Its the same damn thing they played when they were kids!



Duckhunt=Nes=90s

regardless of facts though, if parents like this try to do anything, there will be an overwhelming number of people that will crush anything they say and send any attempt to stop the controller right into the ground, its been almost 20 yeas since we started having gun shaped controllers, there not going away, first person shooters are not going away, psychopaths are not going away either, but a gun shaped controller *IS* to enhance the realism of the game, Period.


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG, first time i used what resembelled a weapon was the lightgun, pwning terrorists in die hard trilogy  and i just slaughtered 50 or 60 people.

on bioshock


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 14, 2007)

duckhunt came with the first nes i played, purchased in '88 for my older brother. 

when i was 5 my grandpa gave me a piece of wood shaped like a gun sights and all. he told me if i can show him i know how to handle it as if it was a weapon he would get me a red ryder bbgun. at first i did what any 5 year old would do, let it lay around, fall over, whatever. once i was set strait (with the crack of a belt....) i started to learn how to properly handle a firearm. this was all done with a simple peice of wood. about 2 mo after my birthday i got that bbgun, then when i was 8 he bought me a 20ga shotgun that i still use to this day. 

that right there is what america needs, not legislation, not parent groups, but some balls and a thick belt.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> ...I think the more people that realize that will get off of thier fat Oprah watching asses and do something to make thier lives better.



Actually, I think they watch Judge Judy, and reality television.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 15, 2007)

It cost $7.00 for me to get my hunting licanse. I'm sure anyone could affors that. And you are graded more on your ability to be safe than anything else. So I call bullshit.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Some extremists claim that the Wii gun controller will train kids to aim and shoot, which, according to them, will make them become killers and psychopaths. One "very concerned grandparent" even went as far to proclaim that an application to the NRA should be included with every gun-shaped controller.



Every news article like this reminds me of how many retards are around me.

How does a piece of plastic shaped like a gun teach kids to aim?
It doesnt have the weight, recoil or detailed features of a gun.
Its no more effective in teaching a child to hold a gun than if the child were holding a pencil.

As for joining the NRA, maybe they would acknowledge that it in fact abbreviates to National Rifle Association - RIFLES - which to the retards having a cry about the controller is a long stick that shoots bullets further than the short stick that shoots bullets (pistol). The majority of NRA events whether range shooting or hunting events surely involve rifles 90% of the time (who goes hunting with a pistol ), rather than a wii plastic pistol that weighs and costs a fraction of a decent pistol.

It would have been far more appropriate for them to say it would include a firearms licence, but they being the ignorant people they are, choose to brand the NRA as it seems to constitute an evil organisation supporting violence and illegal activities.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Every news article like this reminds me of how many retards are around me.
> 
> How does a piece of plastic shaped like a gun teach kids to aim?
> It doesnt have the weight, recoil or detailed features of a gun.
> ...


I hunt groundhogs on my friend's horse farm with a handgun. (His Kimber Arms 1911)


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 15, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Who's going to pay for that?  The taxpayers?  Not everyone can afford to take courses.  I don't want to have to pay for others.



simple:  if you get pregnant, you must start paying for the classes.  if you can't afford, go on a payment plan, like $50 a month or something.  if you refuse to pay, get an abortion or move to ethiopia.  the kids there will have no problem showing your children proper weapon safety.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 15, 2007)

That wii attachment hardly looks like a gun...

But 20 years ago-


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> That wii attachment hardly looks like a gun...
> 
> But 20 years ago-



Why, that looks a lot more like a gun than this thing does, and I don't remember any "zapper" controversy...


----------



## Nemesis881 (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone should send a link of this thread to the parent groups. 

  <---take that you f$%#ing ignorant group members!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

the only thing i have to say is.......................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Chewy (Sep 15, 2007)

^^lol.

  I been playing with toy guns since I was a little kid! and I wouldnt hurt a flee.. ok maybe a flee but I turned out fine lol cowboys and indians mofos.. Im sure most of theses parents played with toy guns when they were growing up too this is just retarded and bringing attention to the wrong places.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Why, that looks a lot more like a gun than this thing does, and I don't remember any "zapper" controversy...



 yeah I remember parents loved having thier kids play with that toy lol.. duck hunt! it made us kids happy and even some parents enjoyed playing.


----------



## strick94u (Sep 15, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Fucking idiots.  If they taught thier kids how to respect and use a firearm correctly, perhaps the world would be a safer place.  I was on a shooting range firing a .22 rifle at the age of 8.  Hunting squirrels with a shotgun at 10.



I use a 30.06 to hunt squirrels. And that controller don't look like a gun it looks like a controller.


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 15, 2007)

Parent(s) or Jack Thompson?


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Now all we need is for bioshock to be released on the wii. Then we can shoot little girls. Mwahahaha.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 15, 2007)

"I'm not a psychopath mommy, this girl's got a slug in her I can only get out with a 12-gauge" .


----------



## effmaster (Sep 15, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> duckhunt came with the first nes i played, purchased in '88 for my older brother.
> 
> when i was 5 my grandpa gave me a piece of wood shaped like a gun sights and all. he told me if i can show him i know how to handle it as if it was a weapon he would get me a red ryder bbgun. at first i did what any 5 year old would do, let it lay around, fall over, whatever. once i was set strait (with the crack of a belt....) i started to learn how to properly handle a firearm. this was all done with a simple peice of wood. about 2 mo after my birthday i got that bbgun, then when i was 8 he bought me a 20ga shotgun that i still use to this day.
> 
> ...


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 15, 2007)

fucking hippie gun control advocate shits.

i HATE gun control laws, and anyone stupid enough to think its a good idea.

i especially hate "gun free zones," or in other words "no-ones armed here! common over and kill some helpless people, than take their fucking wallets".

chris


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 15, 2007)

gun control laws are actually a good thing.  without them, anyone could get a firearm, including criminals with a histroy of violence.  they will probably just get a weapon from someone else through theft, or buying one illegaly, but they still need to figure out where to find the people who do have the guns, and that's why these laws work.  even without them, more criminals than civilians would carry weapons.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 15, 2007)

Louis Lamour wrote that if you made possesing a gun illegal, only those withno regard for the law woudl posses one. That is true. To legally buy a gun you have to follow lots of rules and regulations, but for someone rellay pissed off, go steal, or buy one illegally, it is easy.


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 15, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> gun control laws are actually a good thing.  without them, anyone could get a firearm, including criminals with a histroy of violence.  they will probably just get a weapon from someone else through theft, or buying one illegaly, but they still need to figure out where to find the people who do have the guns, and that's why these laws work.  even without them, more criminals than civilians would carry weapons.



BULLSHIT!

criminals are always going to find weapons, period. with gun control laws, civilians cant protect them selfs, they would be easy targets to a potental criminal. without gun control laws, peopel can protect themselfs, and besides, dont you think that it would deter a crminal knowing that there is a good chance that their victim could be packign heat?

chris


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 15, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> simple:  if you get pregnant, you must start paying for the classes.  if you can't afford, go on a payment plan, like $50 a month or something.  if you refuse to pay, get an abortion or move to ethiopia.  the kids there will have no problem showing your children proper weapon safety.



Whoa am I confused or are you advocating American death squads that go around aborting babies because their parents refuse to pay for classes?

I doubt you are, but I do hate this recent trend of attempting to legislate morality.  Someone doing something you don't like?  Well then make a law that makes it illegal!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> BULLSHIT!
> 
> criminals are always going to find weapons, period. with gun control laws, civilians cant protect them selfs, they would be easy targets to a potental criminal. without gun control laws, peopel can protect themselfs, and besides, dont you think that it would deter a crminal knowing that there is a good chance that their victim could be packign heat?
> 
> chris


Agreed. I can travel 5min from my house in any direction, and buy an illegal firearm.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Agreed. I can travel 5min from my house in any direction, and buy an illegal firearm.



I wish I could do that 
The laws here and my current exam period makes it impossible to fulfill "firearms regulatory criteria" such as making regular matches at the government approved pistol club of my choice.
Its pretty much impossible for me to buy/store/transport my own firearm and even if I did have one Im limited with what I can do with it...everything costs money...


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 16, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> BULLSHIT!
> 
> criminals are always going to find weapons, period. with gun control laws, civilians cant protect them selfs, they would be easy targets to a potental criminal. without gun control laws, peopel can protect themselfs, and besides, dont you think that it would deter a crminal knowing that there is a good chance that their victim could be packign heat?
> 
> chris



i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.  
1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
2.  do you have a criminal record?
3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?

if you answered yes to any of these, you cannot do this test.  what is the test?  it's simple.

find a firearm in under five days.  go on, do it.  i don't really care whether or not you can actually do this as we are on the internet and you can't prove it.  but consider that MOST criminals are fairly un-educated and have a hard time problem-solving, and as such will have more of a problem with this than you will.  oh, btw, the weapon you find can't be legal.  any idiot can order one off the internet, so that doesn't count either.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.
> 1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
> 2.  do you have a criminal record?
> 3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?
> ...


I can answer no to the first 2, but have to answer yes to the third. Without going to any of my friends, I can still obtain an illegal firearm quite easily. I don't know where you're trying to go with this, TBH. Around here, If you can drive to a ghetto, you can get a gun, PERIOD.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Sep 16, 2007)

GSG-9 said:


> Duckhunt=Nes=90s
> 
> regardless of facts though, if parents like this try to do anything, there will be an overwhelming number of people that will crush anything they say and send any attempt to stop the controller right into the ground, its been almost 20 yeas since we started having gun shaped controllers, there not going away, first person shooters are not going away, psychopaths are not going away either, but a gun shaped controller *IS* to enhance the realism of the game, Period.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_Hunt

research b4 you post something as fact, duckhunt was made in 1984

i think you just got pwned by facts, you can appologize to the person you effectivly called a lier now 

not trying to be a dick but facts are facts and that fact took me all of 10seconds to google.


as to this, these people need to get lives.

as to you dirty forginers who think guns kill people, use some logic, if the guns just sitting there loaded or not its not gonna kill anybody, it requiers a person to use the gun for it for somebody to die, now take the next logical step, a guns a tool that can kill people, so any tool that can kill people must be evil, hammers, screwdrivers, icepicks, pencils, boxcutters,books(u can bludgon somebody to death with one afterall).

now since its clearly not the hammer that killed somebody(unless your logic ciruts are burnt out) the same is true for the gun, its just an inanamit object, sure its made for killing, ok thats not alwase true, i had a .22 target rifle and a .22 target pistol, sure they could be used for killing, but their real perpous was for target shooting  not hunting, and as with anything if used improperly it can have very bad results, hell somebody neer here a few months back died after inhailing that nickalodian goop stuff(has a texture like mercury) when he was high, got in his lungs and he drowned in it, no joke, i am suprised it wasnt on the nightly news(cant find it on google but i was at the hosp when they brought him in(dead by the time they got him there) what a way to die, get high and inhail stuff made to be a kids toy(hell the stuff is fun for all ages!!!!!)

hell years back when i was in highschool some MORON tryed to use scotchguard to huff and he died because it sealed his lungs.......next you people will say that should be taken off the market because "it killed him" when in reality it was stupidity that killed him.

blah, well i live here, and sure some places in the states gun violance is common, but in reality thats only in limmited areas, most people dont have to worrie about somebody shooting them in their day to day lives, and those people who shoot and kill others would knife them or bludgon them to death if they didnt have a gun, so taking the guns away isnt going to stop the violance.

as to the pairnting classes, i do happen to feel people should be requiered to take a pairnting class, and that it should be state/fedraly funded, sure it would cost $ to start, but if done properly the $ that would/could be saved in foster care and other systems that excist to deal with kids whos pairnts are unable to pairent properly would go down, prevention insted is alwase better then rehabilitation and incarceration.

good example, my buddy ted, his mother just sucked as a mother, his grandmother took him in back in the 8th grade, he was wild child, no disiplin at all, bad attatude, just a little prick, well granny wouldnt take that, she litterly bitchslaped him more then once to get him to listen(he needed it, he even admits that now) it took her a couple years to get him into shape but he thanks her for it every chance he gets, he lives with her still, takes care of her(shes in her late 80's and cant do alot of stuff herself anymore) mom on the other hand got herself prego and has had 3 more kids all in state care because she just cant deal with them, she signed them over for foster care, now if she had been taught how to be a proper pairnt when she had her son(my buddy ted) would things have turned out like that for her? maby, but then again had she taken the corse and realised she couldnt do it maby she would have asked mom for help or to take ted and raise him, or hell given him up for adoption, but honestly she no clue what to do and was living over 700 miles away from any family, she even said she wishes she could have had somebody teach her how to be a pairnt because she didnt have a clue what to do.

oh and im an advocat of spanking, mind you not beating, but spanking, theres a diffrance, i got my arse whooped more times then i could count when i was growing up, most times for stuff i did that i KNEW i shouldnt do, sometimes for stuff i didnt do, but even then i knew that i got spanked less then i deserved for stuff i didnt get caught doing(havent we all been there? )

the problem is today pairnts are afrade to spank their kids, because some stupid goody 2 shoes will call child services and say you where beating ur kids, hell the cops around here for the most part if called about that stuff talk to the pairnts, then talk to the kid, and most times they just tell the pairnts to watch it, because honestly, most of them grew up like most of us, in a generation where we got are asses whooped for the stupid shit we did.....

if you want a good prespective on this whole situation read/listen to the book "starship troopers" the unabriged version, you will understand what im saying, where we as a socity to take what the auther says and acctualy use it, i think the violance and other problems we see would be mostly delt with.....

blah i rammbled to much lol


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Sep 16, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.
> 1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
> 2.  do you have a criminal record?
> 3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?
> ...



1. no i live in washington state.
2. yes but not for anything violent.
3. yes, but none of them live neer my anymore.

now as to finding a gun, i dont need a ghetto or any problem solving skills, just go into any seedy downtown bar, look for a guy who sells drugs(easy to spot for anybody even my mother whos never done anything worse then pot and hasnt done anything since b4 i was born)  walk up, talk with them for a few, just tell them you need to find a gun/gat/boom stick/exct and have $ to buy one, you can have a gun in less then 5minutes.

or alternetly, just look for a rednecks house and case it for a day or 2, normaly you can tell when everybody left home pretty easly, go in and spend 5min looking around the normal places, closets, on top of dressers, under beds, your probbly gonna find a gun of some sort, and if not, just try and house nextdoor!!!!!

no im not kidding, and i dont know where you get your "facts" but most criminals around here have no problem solving how to get into somebodys house and ripp them off, hell all u need is a rock and an empty house, smash a window climb in, go to the bedroom, pull off a pillow case or 2, rummege thru the house taking anything that will fit in the suitcase, leave, even if they have a security system responce time is 10-15min at best, easly enought time to fill 2 pillow cases, hell the guy down the street has brinks, somebody broke in his house and made off with over 30k in stuff b4 the cops showed up, no joke, they got his coin collection, guns, jewlery, laptops(3 of them) and alot of other stuff, they used 3 peices of lugege and his pillow cases to hull it off, and the cops never did catch them, they probbly had cased the place a couple days and knew he lived alone and had seen enought thru his house windows to know where to look for stuff to grab.

point is that the kind of problem solving skills you speek of have little to nothing to do with finding a gun, and hell as i said above, you dont need a gun to kill people, a rusty pipe would work just as well, infact it could work better, less noise and less aiming.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Sep 16, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> gun control laws are actually a good thing.  without them, anyone could get a firearm, including criminals with a histroy of violence.  they will probably just get a weapon from someone else through theft, or buying one illegaly, but they still need to figure out where to find the people who do have the guns, and that's why these laws work.  even without them, more criminals than civilians would carry weapons.



i dont agree with your premis, but i agree that making it harder for stupid people to get wepons of any kind is a good thing, really i have alwase felt that to own a gun leigaly you should have to pass a safty corse(i passed one when i was 8) and not have any recent violent crimes on your record, i dont agree that you should be punished for something you did 20years ago if you have lived an exemplery life since then, even 10 years or 5 years, depends on what you did, but my old boss couldnt own a gun for many years till his pardon came thru, all because he accdently killed somebody in a bar fight, he clubed them with a chair when they where choking a woman, he did 12years in prison for it when he got out the woman(a waitress at the bar it turned out) merryed him, but i digress, he was as gentel a person as you could ever hope to meet, the guy would get mad and wouldnt even curse, he would say stuff like "Fudgesickles" no joke, well once he got his pardon he went out and got 2 guns leigaly, a target piston and a target rifle,(.22 ofcorse) i would never worrie about him using them on somebody...blah again i digress......

point is that laws to stop people from getting guns/wepons wont ever stop criminals from getting guns if they want them, but they do make it harder for those of us who arent criminals to get them........pita really.........


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

lol@ triple post.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Sep 16, 2007)

i r master of the multi post quoted replys!!!!!!!

use to be master of thredcromancy but people get really pissy when you bring threds for like 5years ago back to life for the fun of it


----------



## Chadon (Sep 16, 2007)

This is what happens when parents don't have time or ability to raise and teach their children


----------



## newconroer (Sep 16, 2007)

Ignoring the biased re-print of this information...

The application for the NRA was a brilliant idea. If ya kids are gonna shoot someone, dammit make sure they know how to bloody well shoot!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2007)

To be honest, i think its good that children learn how to use firearms. not 5 years olds or anything, but say... 12 and up should be allowed to handle air rifles, and 16 and up .22 rifles - single shot, but its a good way to teach them the rules. its the kids who dont learn anything about them in the real world who go nuts when they get one.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 17, 2007)

has anyone tried my test yet? i bet that more than half the people on these forums will have problems doing it in under five days.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.
> 1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
> 2.  do you have a criminal record?
> 3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?
> ...



I own two guns, my mom owns a pistol, stepdad two shotguns, father 5 rifles and shotguns... Does this excuse me from the test? I could easily find a firearm in 3 days based on asking around, then breaking and entering. This would provide me with an illegal untraceable firearm. 

Alternatively you could loiter in any store that sells amunition, when someone buys shells you follow them home, wait until they leave after that and break in retreiving their weapon.

Most violent criminals are smart people who will go by any means neccisary to acheive their goals.


----------



## newbielives (Sep 17, 2007)

I find your argument a little flawed, I think it's the criminals with underground connections that will have a easy time finding firearms where as goody twoshoe citizens like us posting on a tech forum are the ones that will have a hard time finding firearms. 



bassmasta said:


> has anyone tried my test yet? i bet that more than half the people on these forums will have problems doing it in under five days.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ thats right criminals can easily acess a firearm.. thee are a couple criminals/everything pushers around here with automatic riffles that I know of... humm both of them are in jail atm though lol go figure.

 yeah it is possible for you regular joe to find a firearm from the streets but you'll be lucky not to get robbed looking for one I think... now when its through a connections connection elc than thats a different story.

 thats how I see it though I havent just gone around trying to find a firearm much but when a friend did it was through connections.. guess you could make connections like that by socializing in bad areas lol.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 17, 2007)

"do you or do you know anyone who carries a firearm?"

if you have the connections, then you know someone.  if you just walk up to someone on the street and ask them, they'll shoot you because they think you're a cop.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 18, 2007)

I doubt they would just shoot you thinking your a cop cause if your a cop you have back-up.. they would just walk away or more likely tell you to f-off.

 depending on how you look who you are elc you might find a firearm wandering the street.. buuy crack get to know peddy crack dealers (puppets). buy some crack off them for a month, they will find you a gun.. but yeah going around in the hood just randomly asking if anyone can hook you up with a gun wont get you one lol.. though I worked with some people who said just go up this street and you can get a gun.. though you'll most likey just wlak into a crackhead who will get you robbed   

 I get what your getting at now, yeah those people who say you can just go into the "hood" and find yourself a gun are prob wrong.. there are guns but non for some stranger to buy... woould be a super rare circumstance atleast in Canada.


----------



## Heldelance (Sep 18, 2007)

Bleh, this argument is so old yet the whingers that are against violence in games can't get anything through their yeast encrusted jello skulls.

Computer game violence is a good thing, it allows people to vent their frustrations onto a graphical medium rather than keeping it in and most likely snapping and going on a killing spree. 
Should we have more violent and bloody games? Hell yes! I'm goddamned pissed off that Fallout 3 isn't going to have the whole child killing, drug dealing, alcohol rampaging stuff that made the Fallout world so dark and scary. (Also seems that most companies now have no balls)

Should we have tighter control on games? Yes, yes, oh god, yes. Why are violent games only M15+ or something? most of those kids are still affected by what MTV says and would take some burnt out crack ho's advice as holy writ.

Should shops and companies be blamed for "promoting violence"? No, not at all. Parents nowadays are about as useless as a condom machine in the Vatican. They keep blaming the media and games for their shoddy parenting. When I was a kid, my parents worked damned hard, in most cases, they worked faaaar longer days than almost all the whingers in those groups. I used to watch Robocop, Terminator, and a crapload more violent movies. I ain't a psychopath because 1) I'm wasn't screwed up from the start anyway. and 2) despite the fact that they didn't have much time on their hands, my parents still managed to bring me up well and teach me that real violence ain't good for you or anyone around you.


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 18, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.
> 1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
> 2.  do you have a criminal record?
> 3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?
> ...



1. no
2. no
3. yes

I know at least 10 people who own/carry guns. me beign one of them. and I dont get the point your your fucking test.

chris


----------



## Chewy (Sep 18, 2007)

I think not sure though he was pointing this towards people who say you can find guns on the street.. I worked with people who memtioned just walk up such and such place and you can buy yourself a gun.. I was like heh, but I think they were wrong now that I think about it. 

 yeah so I think he was referrign that to someone who mentioned that "you can find guns on the street" but I havent gone back through the thread to check for sure


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> "do you or do you know anyone who carries a firearm?"
> 
> if you have the connections, then you know someone.  if you just walk up to someone on the street and ask them, they'll shoot you because they think you're a cop.


How many people do you know of that DON'T know of anyone with a firearm? Point being, most people in the US knows someone, or knows someone that knows someone, that has a gun.

And if you walk up to a dealer on the street and ask directly, you deserve to be shot, for being a moron. You ask a connection to ask for you. If you grew up in, or are even just friends with people from the ghetto, you have a connection. I'm willing to bet most people have some sort of connection to the ghetto.

Lastly, what's the point of this test? This test in no way would prove that a real criminal would be unable to get a gun. And whether you want to admit it or not, it's very easy for a real criminal to get a gun. If we were to have no gun carrying rights, where would that leave the general populace in a country that already has plenty of illegal firearms floating around?

Gun control = fail, at least as far as the US is concerned.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 18, 2007)

if you need more than 5 days to find a weapon, you're probably taking a few days off work to do it.  if you come back and someone dies, they'll ask questions.  as for ppl in the states, the northern states have a much better time controlling weapons compared to the southern states.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> if you need more than 5 days to find a weapon, you're probably taking a few days off work to do it.  if you come back and someone dies, they'll ask questions.  as for ppl in the states, the northern states have a much better time controlling weapons compared to the southern states.



Not so true. I have more than a couple of friends with parents who own 50+ unregistered weapons. One of my stepdads vietnam buddys has a highend weapons license with many many guns such as m249's m4-a1's ak47's etc. He doesn't have to register his firearms as terms of his license. One call and I could have a M-16 and two crates of freshly pressed ammo.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> if you need more than 5 days to find a weapon, you're probably taking a few days off work to do it.  if you come back and someone dies, they'll ask questions.  as for ppl in the states, the northern states have a much better time controlling weapons compared to the southern states.


I'm in a northern state. A ghetto is a ghetto, no matter where you go. And again, what does a normal person have to do with a criminal finding a gun? It isn't hard for a normal person to find a gun if they know who to ask, might take longer, but it isn't hard. Where does that leave a real criminal?

The point is, that your point is moot.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't think of anyone I know who doesn't own at least one firearm.

5 days ?  I could probably fine someone to sell me a gun in a day or less.
Private sales of firearms do not require background checks or registration.
If you are smart, however, you will get signed evidence of who bought the gun in case they in turn sell it and it is eventually used in a crime you have proof of sale.

The only thing gun control does it make it harder for law abiding citizens to purchase guns and ammo for legitimate uses (ie. hunting, personal protection). It does nothing to inhibit criminals from attaining them.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 19, 2007)

a normal (by normal, i assume you mean someone who doesn't know what rifle means) person wouldn't know where to find a weapon.  then again, i live in canada now.  came from africa and my first thought was that these people are retarded... i just never thought i'd get used to it.  took me some time to get used to seeing black and white ppl in the same buildings.


----------



## HAL7000 (Sep 19, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i have a test for you sir.  first, let's collect some information.
> 1.  do you live in the southern states, or a near major city such as brooklyn or new york?
> 2.  do you have a criminal record?
> 3.  do you or do you know people who carry/own weapons?
> ...



This test *makes no sense*...........it *proves nothing*. Finding a gun if someone needs one can be done legally. Most educated/uneducated criminals buy their guns legally.  Buying a gun on the streets, anyone can do this as long as you have the money and the connections. Going into a bad neighborhood doesn't always mean you're going to find a gun to buy, stereotyping criminals, neighborhoods is very narrow minded thinking. 
The saturday night specials are had by bad cops and criminals alike. Gun control is good. We have it. But as long as we have assholes that want to be criminally minded....and use a gun that is innocent of the crime(s)....well again what does your test prove?
By the way, this is for the Wii game controller, and for those assholes that want to try and say it creates a criminally minded  person from childhood on up better think about it again and get a life,,,,try taking a area in life that needs policing or speaking out against.
What about the water guns...are they bad as well? It is f==king bullshit for these mundane people with no lives to keep trying to force people to live their boring mundane lives they are apparently unhappy living.
What they really need to do is come out of the closet and admit they game in private…with these controllers…….


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 19, 2007)

HAL7000 said:


> This test *makes no sense*...........it *proves nothing*. Finding a gun if someone needs one can be done legally. Most educated/uneducated criminals buy their guns legally.  Buying a gun on the streets, anyone can do this as long as you have the money and the connections. Going into a bad neighborhood doesn't always mean you're going to find a gun to buy, stereotyping criminals, neighborhoods is very narrow minded thinking.
> The saturday night specials are had by bad cops and criminals alike. Gun control is good. We have it. But as long as we have assholes that want to be criminally minded....and use a gun that is innocent of the crime(s)....well again what does your test prove?
> By the way, this is for the Wii game controller, and for those assholes that want to try and say it creates a criminally minded  person from childhood on up better think about it again and get a life,,,,try taking a area in life that needs policing or speaking out against.
> What about the water guns...are they bad as well? It is f==king bullshit for these mundane people with no lives to keep trying to force people to live their boring mundane lives they are apparently unhappy living.
> What they really need to do is come out of the closet and admit they game in private…with these controllers…….



well, if you're going to kill someone, it's probably not a good idea to use one that's in you name, so a legal weapon won't work.  as for the effectiveness of my test, yes, it is flawed, but there are still more people than you would think that can't pull this off in 5 days


----------



## HAL7000 (Sep 19, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> well, if you're going to kill someone, it's probably not a good idea to use one that's in you name, so a legal weapon won't work.  as for the effectiveness of my test, yes, it is flawed, but there are still more people than you would think that can't pull this off in 5 days



Pull it off..??.....kill someone...??????????   dammm............the bullet can only lead you to the gun....if someone is going to kill someone, a registered gun will kill just as easy. A legal gun or black market gun does not matter. Most guns used in this capacity are wiped clean and then ditched and are rarely found again.

Because this topic was about a Wii game controller in the shape of a gun, and those who were opposed to it sighting that it is creating a generation of future killers.....is just plain nonsense.
How does your test relate to the game controller and its effects on the children/ adults that will use them?
Will they seek out illegal Wii contraband in less than five days?


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 19, 2007)

no, i think that after the first five posts, this stopped being about the controller.  and, even in the middle-east, if a weapon is in your name and you live at the registered address, they can get you from the match between your bullet and weapon serial number.  they do not actually need your gun if they have the proper databases set up.  canada has these, but i'm not sure about the states.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 22, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_Hunt
> 
> research b4 you post something as fact, duckhunt was made in 1984
> 
> i think you just got pwned by facts, you can appologize to the person you effectivly called a lier now



I did not get powned by facts, I said Ness, as opposed to the superness which is what the poster had said.  it was unintentionally unspecified as 90*s* instead of *80s* (because I was not looking at a speecific date, just new it was 80s) the fact was that it was not a sness part. So...chill out lol I never called him a lier, I simply hit a 9 instead of an 8.
If I were to be so bold as to post things as fact that I did not know or look up I would also be so bold as to call someone a lier who said otherwise.


----------

